# سؤال في الحريق



## hooka (20 مايو 2012)

في مجموعة الزون كنترول استاشين بنضع محبس عدم رجوع بعد الفلو سويتش ليه ؟؟؟؟

دور علي اجابات كانت كلها بتجمع انه عشان لما اغسل الرايزر المياه متدخلش علي البرانش بتاع الرشاشات تاني وبصراحة رد ضعيف مش مقتنع بيه 

فياريت لو حد رد مقنع يفيدني 

وشكر مقدما


----------



## noreldin2000 (21 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته السبب في تركيب check valve عند كل فرع هو للحفاظ علي الضغط ثابت داخل كل zone حتي اذا حدث حريق في منطقة لا يتم تفريغ مياه الحريق من منطقة الي اخري


----------



## hooka (21 مايو 2012)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا لاهتمام حضرتك يا هندسة بس في نقطة يا هندسة وعشان الكلام ميبقاش مرسل هنفرض لني عندي مبني متكون من 10 ادوار فيبقي تصميمي ان الاوبريشن ارية في موست ريموت ارية " اي ابعد نقطة في الدور العاشر عن الطلمبات " وبكدة اضمن ان كل الرشاشات اللي عندي واصلها الضغط و الفلو المناسبين ان مكنش ازيد

الاهم من كدة ان في المبني كله بفترض ان في حريق واحد في دور واحد واظن ان المفروض في لحظة الحريق ديه اني استفيد بكل قطرة مياه موجودة في السيستم حتي اللي في مواسير الادوار اللي مفيهاش حريق

ان اصبت في من الله وان اخطأت فمن الشيطان

اسف للاطالة وارجو الايضاح


----------



## hooka (23 مايو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## شيخ الحارة (15 أغسطس 2012)

hooka قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> شكرا لاهتمام حضرتك يا هندسة بس في نقطة يا هندسة وعشان الكلام ميبقاش مرسل هنفرض لني عندي مبني متكون من 10 ادوار فيبقي تصميمي ان الاوبريشن ارية في موست ريموت ارية " اي ابعد نقطة في الدور العاشر عن الطلمبات " وبكدة اضمن ان كل الرشاشات اللي عندي واصلها الضغط و الفلو المناسبين ان مكنش ازيد
> 
> الاهم من كدة ان في المبني كله بفترض ان في حريق واحد في دور واحد واظن ان المفروض في لحظة الحريق ديه اني استفيد بكل قطرة مياه موجودة في السيستم حتي اللي في مواسير الادوار اللي مفيهاش حريق
> ...


*كلام لا غبار عليه*


----------



## ناصر طه (15 أغسطس 2012)

ليست هنك ضرورة لوضع محبس عدم رجوع عند zone station كثير من التفصيلات المعتمدة لا تتضمنها


----------



## كاسر (16 أغسطس 2012)

واحدة من المهام هي:

A.8.17.1.6 Monitoring should include but not be limited to
control valves, building temperatures, fire pump power supplies
and running conditions, and water tank levels and temperatures.
Pressure supervision should also be provided on
pressure tanks.
Check valves can be required to prevent false waterflow
signals on floors where sprinklers have not activated — for
example, floor systems interconnected to two supply risers.

الثانية

A.8.17.2.4 The check valve should be located to maximize
accessibility and minimize freezing potential. It is recommended
that the check valve be located to reduce the length
of nonpressurized pipe in the fire department connection
supply line.

مستاقة من ال NFPA 13


----------



## كاسر (16 أغسطس 2012)

أعتقد أن عزل ال zones بواسطة ال check valves أمر مفيد في المثال الاول بشكل خاص

وللنقطة الثانية: يوصى باستخدام ال check valve لتقليل الانابيب الغير مضغوطة في حال استخدمت بضخ المياه من قبل رجال الاطفاء 
​


----------



## كاسر (16 أغسطس 2012)

ففي مثال العشر طوابق الذي ذكرته وفي حال عدم وجود check valves
وبدون وجود (stand pipe) فسيتم استخدام مضخات رجال الاطفاء في ضخ المياه خلال الانابيب وسيكون كل العشر طوابق غير مضغوطة مما يعني أن الضغط سيكون منخفض في كل النظام
ويتوجب ضغط النظام كامل للوصول للضغط المطلوب​


----------



## كاسر (16 أغسطس 2012)

بينما في حال كان على كل طابق check valve
فهنا سيتوجب ضغط الماء في طول انابيب بسيطة ليصل الماء للمنطقة المطلوبة

يعني الفرق هنا في عملية الضغط حال استخدام النظام من قبل رجال الاطفاء

تحياتي​


----------



## نورا عبد المجيد (16 أغسطس 2012)

لوحدث تسرب للمياه فى شبكة الموقع العام فإن محبس عدم الرجوع يحافظ على شبكة الحريق داخل الموقع مضغوطة وإذا كان غير متواجد فإن المياه ترتد بفعل الجاذبية إلى مواسير الموقع العام الممدة بالأرض فى منسوب منخفض ويتم تفريغ الشبكة بالكامل داخل المبنى وعموما يفضل تركيبه وليس حتميا فإن الشبكة يمكن أن تعمل بدونه ويمكن الإكتفاء ال check valve المتواجد بالرايزر فى الــ fire valve box بالموقع العام


----------



## hooka (2 سبتمبر 2012)

كاسر قال:


> واحدة من المهام هي:
> 
> A.8.17.1.6 Monitoring should include but not be limited to
> control valves, building temperatures, fire pump power supplies
> ...





كلام كبير اةي يا هندسة ميطلعش غير من مهندس كبير زي حضرتك
جزاكم الله خيرا واكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## nofal (12 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (13 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

هناك حالة النظام الرطب المشترك بين الرشاشات والخراطيم


----------



## hooka (13 سبتمبر 2012)

aati badri قال:


> هناك حالة النظام الرطب المشترك بين الرشاشات والخراطيم



مش فاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (13 سبتمبر 2012)

hooka قال:


> مش فاهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



النظام الرطب wet system
ممكن يكون مشترك
لتغذية الرشاشات
ونظام الخراطيم landing system


----------



## عمران احمد (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم كل خير

و بارك الله فيك و الى الامام دائما و بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------

